# Installer for Linksys WRK54G Router



## ashley5 (Nov 19, 2008)

My friend has a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router (Model: WRK54G) but no longer has the installation CD and needs to put it on a new computer. Can I download the installer anywhere?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any installation software to configure anything required on the router. It has a web based interface for all setup tasks. By default, the IP address of the configuration screens is 192.168.1.1.

I suggest you visit Linksys and download the proper manual for more details.


----------



## nii_san35 (Sep 2, 2009)

i looked on the linksys site n i couldn't find the right manual i have the same router


----------

